# how long can i use my cosleeper?



## artteacher (Aug 31, 2010)

i am borrowing the arms reach mini convertible cosleeper from a friend.....

how long will i use it?

another friend wants it by 4 months- should i just buy my own?!

i want to cosleep for awhile, but will it be safe for my babe to use this cosleeper by then?

thanks!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

My kid outgrew the Arms Reach Mini at four months so that sounds like it would work out fine.


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

We used our co-sleeper until 4 months also.


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

I used my mini for about 3-4 months.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

My DS is 3.5 mo and our Arms Reach co-sleeper is busting at the seams - might make 4.5 months in it!


----------

